

Readability and the Golden Ratio - endlessvoid94
http://blog.bloc.io/readability-and-the-golden-ratio

======
cantos
The changes are good.

On another note, don't buy into golden ratio hype. The supposed "beauty" of
this ratio and its appearance "over and over again" in nature is one of those
myths that just can't be killed. Every human should be made to read

<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/pseudo/fibonacc.htm>

or something equivalent.

------
austenallred
It's interesting that this follows the golden ratio, because as soon as I
started reading the article I noticed that the line height seemed too big. It
felt just a bit awkward.

